
Ofsted: Maths teaching must improve - DanBC
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5j6I3mwrDpNuVyaRzkje1laLYZmlQ?docId=N0225381337564810780A
======
DanBC
Here's a link to the OFSTED report.

(<http://www.ofsted.gov.uk/resources/mathematics-made-measure>)

A cultural note: OFSTED is the "Office for Standards in Education, Children’s
Services and Skills" - a quango responsible for inspecting schools and
children's social services.

